

Don't start with the foundations - creature
http://alexpounds.com/blog/2013/10/20/dont-start-with-the-foundations

======
jviddy
This one sentence:

"If you're building a house, you'll need solid foundations. But you don't
design the foundations first and then ask, "What can I build on top of this?"

is brilliant. So simple, so obvious, but so right.

